
Build your own open-hardware laptop: meet the Olimex Teres - m_b
https://www.olimex.com/Products/DIY-Laptop/SPARE-PARTS/
======
m_b
Some details:

\- You can also buy the entire kit for 240 euros here:
[https://www.olimex.com/Products/DIY-
Laptop/KITS/TERES-A64-BL...](https://www.olimex.com/Products/DIY-
Laptop/KITS/TERES-A64-BLACK/open-source-hardware)

\- Here are the user manual & the assembly guide:
[https://github.com/OLIMEX/DIY-
LAPTOP/blob/master/doc/manuals...](https://github.com/OLIMEX/DIY-
LAPTOP/blob/master/doc/manuals/TERES-I-rev1.4.pdf)

\- Olimex is a Bulgarian corporation dedicated to embedded open-hardware, more
infos: [https://www.olimex.com/About/](https://www.olimex.com/About/)

